# 20hh + shire



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi ive recently got back from my 5 week trip to Australia.I am really angry as i went to a heavy horse show and my new camera wiped all my photos off!!!!Any way has anyone else seen the largest shire in the world a 20hh grey shire called Noddy in Australia?I took some of 3 beautifull Fjords and Clydesdales but there all wiped off
My shetlands biting has got worse while ive been away.He tries to bite you when you stroke him.Anyone else have a biting pony that has any ideas how to cure this or make a bit better?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

The yearling filly I used to loan went through a biting stage, whenever she would bite I used to quickly pinch her top lip, sounds a bit mean but it did the trick and she quickly grew out of the habit. you have to do it the moment they bite though or they will wonder what you done it for!


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

Zayna said:


> The yearling filly I used to loan went through a biting stage, whenever she would bite I used to quickly pinch her top lip, sounds a bit mean but it did the trick and she quickly grew out of the habit. you have to do it the moment they bite though or they will wonder what you done it for!


Thanks for that


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

when Dims was a youngster I found a very stern No and turning my back on him worked a treat!.... he hated being ignored and he knew his behaviour was wrong


----------

